# Do you want a boy or a girl?



## glitchedgamer (Mar 29, 2010)

_IF_ you eventually have children, would you prefer a girl or a boy? This is of course considering you only have one child. Me, I'd prefer a daughter. Why? I'm not too sure...I just do. I'll be happy with whatever gender my sperm chooses for me XD.


----------



## Green (Mar 29, 2010)

A girl. Guy parts are.... :S


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 29, 2010)

a boy so i can teach him how to play baseball and tie knots.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2010)

glitchedgamer said:


> When you eventually have children,


Excuse me?


----------



## spaekle (Mar 29, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Excuse me?


Yeah, I was gonna say.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 29, 2010)

If I ever have a child, it would seem that I would prefer one of the male variety. A lot less awkward around puberty-time, for one thing.


----------



## Zuu (Mar 29, 2010)

HEY THIS IS ME GETTING OFFENDED BECAUSE I AM NOT PLANNING ON HAVING CHILDREN


----------



## departuresong (Mar 29, 2010)

IT'S PROBABLY BECAUSE I'M FEMALE AND ALL YOU THINK I'M GOOD FOR IS BREEDING CHAUVINIST PIG


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 29, 2010)

why are the only options 'male', 'female' or 'none'?

if I have kids I don't really care what gender they are, so I'd pick 'either'.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Excuse me?


...the poll is directed at people who want to have kids. I don't see how he could have possibly phrased the first post to cater to someone who doesn't want to have them, because obviously they can't vote in the poll, can they? This is like if I got offended about a poll directed at people in the UK or asexuals or something; I don't really have much of a vote in either (in fact, I have none) because neither of these things have anything to do with me. If you don't want to have kids, then presumably you don't have much place in this poll, either? o_O


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2010)

Both!

>:(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 29, 2010)

I think if I ever want to have a kid I'm more likely to adopt :v haha
If I had a kid by some other means (?) then I suppose I'd like a boy.


----------



## Esque (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I might prefer a boy. Fewer awkward conversations, and I don't think I could manage to be mean to a new boyfriend of my daughter's. Oh well.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 29, 2010)

I want one of each.


----------



## Zeph (Mar 29, 2010)

One of each, yeah.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 29, 2010)

hmm... I think that I've been thinking more about being a father than I have about what gender I'd like possible children to be. I can't say that I have a preference, to be honest. That is to say if I have kids, of course.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know if I want children yet, and I wouldn't mind the gender either way. =3 They can be who they want to be.


----------



## Minish (Mar 29, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I don't see how he could have possibly phrased the first post to cater to someone who doesn't want to have them, because obviously they can't vote in the poll, can they?


*If* you have children, which would you prefer? Usually polls are explained properly in the subject, 'when' looks a little... out of place to me.

Anyway... I do intend to have children at some point, and I would adore a son. :3 It might be because I grew up only with a sister (and always wanted a brother instead because I was a bit of a tomboy).

I'd like a daughter too, but if I only ever had a son then I'd be happy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2010)

I want o use the random number generator.

what?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to use the random number generator.

what?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 30, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> why are the only options 'male', 'female' *or 'none'*?
> 
> if I have kids I don't really care what gender they are, so I'd pick 'either'.
> 
> ...


What? If there's an option for "Kids are evil, neither", then clearly OP was including people who didn't want (/presumeably couldn't have) kids in the poll.


----------



## Farfy (Mar 30, 2010)

A boy, so I can use him to pass on my TM and Egg moves.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not likely to ever want kids, but I'd want a girl simply because I can expect that there won't be pee outside the toilet for long after pottytraining.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 30, 2010)

Farfy said:


> A boy, so I can use him to pass on my TM and Egg moves.


lmfao

As for me, I don't mind. I guess I would kinda prefer to have a son, since the name I am hellbent on using one day is more male than female.


----------



## see ya (Mar 30, 2010)

Still undecided if I ever want kids, but if I do I'd like one of each and preferably a boy. I've worked with little girls, and while 50% of them are the sweetest little dickens ever, the other 50% are fabricated from pure evil.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd like three of each.


----------



## Lucas666 (Mar 30, 2010)

A hermaphrodite!

In all seriousness though, I would prefer a boy. Boys do get rough, but I don't want to get sent to the poor house because I couldn't say no to someone saying "BUT DADDY!!!!"


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 30, 2010)

A boy. If I had more than one, two boys and a girl.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 30, 2010)

It depends on a lot of things, mainly race. For example, if I were to have a child with an African American, I'd want it to be a boy because I'm in love with the name Khalil. If I were to have a child with a man of any other race, I'd want it to be a girl so I can name her Kolyma.

I'd much rather prefer Khalil, though =3


----------



## Aisling (Mar 31, 2010)

Hm...

I picked girl, but only because I have a name in mind already that I'd really like for a girl. I'd be ecstatic with either because I look forward to having enough of a foothold on life to have children. Unlike most people my age, I guess.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 31, 2010)

A girl, only because ideally I'd have one boy and one girl, the girl being older.

EDIT: 200th post. Woot!


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 31, 2010)

Three boys, four and a half girls and a dozen eggs

Not sure, to be honest. I have a little sister and she can be the most devilish thing I've ever seen. I have a little cousin (male) that is a total drag. And there's another problem: choosing between a boy I can share 'guy stuff' with, but being somewhat "predictable", or take the chances learning how a teenage girl lives, for better or worse.

I guess my sperm will decide for me and scientifically speaking it will!


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 31, 2010)

If I ever have a kid, I'd rather it were a girl. Just easier to identify with, somewhat (in my experience) less likely to grow up to be a total jerkass, and I'd have fun encouraging her to play with violent toys and be geeky.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry, I meant _IF_, not when! I'll fix that...


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 8, 2010)

Both. Though I would want the girl to be older as I already have a name for a girl thought of. 

PS: Could you add a poll option for either?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 8, 2010)

2 boys and a girl. Girl preferably not the youngest.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 8, 2010)

All the guys talking about how awkward a teenage daughter would be: don't worry, you're not going to find her sexually attractive when you become a father and the 'awkward conversations' will only be as bad as with a son.

I definitely want kids and don't care really what genders they are. I'll probably have two kids if only to spite the population control whiners so they won't be lonely.



> 2 boys and a girl. Girl preferably not the youngest.


That's an interestingly specific number.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 8, 2010)

A BOY SHALL CARRY ON MY LEGACY!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really want any kids, but in case I change my mind in my later years, I'm not really sure. Both would be okay, I guess.


----------

